# IIS Fehler



## Experience1986 (26. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Ich nutze als Webserver den IIS von Microsoft.
Darauf ist PHP und MySQL installiert, seit gestern aber kommt immer der Fehler:
No input file specified. 
Wenn ich dateien mit der endung .php aufrunfe, rufe ich aber eine index.php in  einem Ordner auf, so passiett nix. Meist kommt der Fehler auch nur, wenn ich die Seite aktualisiere.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Januar 2003)

Frag' mal in der WHL nachfragen. Da dort Provider auch Win2k-Server betreiben, sollten die sich mit dem IIS sehr gut auskennen.

Viel Erfolg,


----------

